# 6 gal planted



## supaoopa (Sep 1, 2005)

Here are some pics of my 6 gal eclipse tank from start to most recent.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

awesome! it looks great! it's really cool what you could do with such a small tank!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

OK 3 for 3 When can you stop by and set my tanks up?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Again, the tank looks awesome!! Keep up the good work :-D That's also a very pretty betta you've got!


----------

